# Rays and Dats



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

A gorgeous collection.









I am not ashamed to say I am jealous.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Nice Ray's.
What size tank are they in..

BUBBA


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Awesome collection! Whats next, a flower or tiger ray?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

very nice collection man









where do you find these perfect fish?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

beautiful like always


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wo...hey there pearly..very nice CLEAN dat...awesome


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

WOW .............they are so Beautiful






















They look so peaceful
Your rays are out of sight Don


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

tecknik said:


> Awesome collection! Whats next, a flower or tiger ray?


 Thanks for the compliment guys...

Actually, I've got 2 flower rays from Jon Rare and 2 tigers coming in from David Webber in a couple of weeks. They are going in 2 custom built tanks that have 36" widths.

BTW, the leo is about 14" in disc diatmeter.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

very very very nice fish Donny!


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Those are gogeous...awsome


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam don h 
your collection is amazing


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

The pearl is very nice .


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

awesome as ever don but that tig in the background is just perfect.
dixon


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Amazing fish Don!!







That Leo is awesome


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

LOL Donh. your killing me here..


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Peacock said:


> LOL Donh. your killing me here..


 What is that about?


----------

